# Haunt con seattle



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

Forgot to mention that it's 180,00 for the two of us to go for the weekend. Diddn't know if it was worth it. The west Coast is only 80 for two peeps, three days, if i remember correctly.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

There is no haunted attraction convention in the Seattle area (yet), however, Crypticon is May 27-29, 2011 in Seattle. It's mostly horror-related but there will be booths of local haunted attractions, such as Haunted Nightmare in Bothell.
There will also be a "hauntipede", in which several haunted attractions create a linked haunted house behind their booths. Should be fun!


----------



## bootoyou (May 24, 2010)

That sounds like a blast, we are going to have to check it out next year. We have too many projects already this year. Hope it's great, have fun.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Haunter is correct, it's Crypticon Seattle. I will be vending there as well and it will be a blast! It is a horror convention with wicked cool guests like Bill Mosley! If you can, check it out.


----------

